
The Invention of Nature:  Alexander von Humboldt, the Lost Hero of Science - Hooke
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/nov/13/the-invention-of-nature-the-adventures-of-alexander-von-humboldt-andrea-wulf-review
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373074).

